# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software)  سوني تعلن عن مواعيد وصول تحديث جيلي بين لهواتفها بدءًا من الأسبوع الحالي

## mohamed73

كانت سوني قد نشرت قبل أيام تغريدة طلبت فيها من المستخدمين ترقّب الأيام القادمة  حيث ستعلن بشكل رسمي عن الأجهزة التي ستحصل على تحديث أندرويد 4.1.2 (جيلي  بين) ومواعيد وصول التحديث. اليوم أوفت الشركة بوعدها وأكدت عبر تدوينتين  نشرتهما في موقعها مواعيد وصول التحديث بشكل رسمي.
الأجهزة التالية ستحصل على التحديث بدءًا من الأسبوع الحالي:  Xperia PXperia goXperia E dual
أما الأجهزة التالية فستحصل على التحديث بدءًا من آخر شهر أيار/مايو القادم:  Xperia SXperia SLXperia ionXperia acro S
وأكدت  الشركة بأن جميع الأجهزة ستحصل من خلال التحديث على تطبيقات سوني الجديدة  مثل تطبيقات الميديا: WALKMAN و Album و Movies. ووضعية توفير البطارية  STAMINA Mode وواجهات سوني المحسنة بشكل عام والتي تتضمن درج مُحسن  للتطبيقات يُسهل عملية فرزها والبحث فيها. بالإضافة إلى الشاشة الرئيسية  المُحسنة التي تتيح إضافة ما يصل إلى 7 صفحات من سطح المكتب. هذا بالطبع  إلى جانب ميزات نسخة جيلي بين المعروفة مثل السلاسة والسرعة المميزة و  Google Now والتنبيهات الموسّعة وغير ذلك.
يُذكر أن التحديث سيبدأ بالوصول على دفعات وقد يحتاج إلى عدة أسابيع للوصول إلى جميع الأجهزة بعد التواريخ المحددة أعلاه.
Sony الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

